# rotomaster turbo



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm about to buy kinetcs stage1 with rotomaster but before I do what do you guys think about rotomaster turbo? i'm not made of moeny just an FYI lol is the company any good? how is their turbo? people who have them installed how long have u had them?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4849642


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4849642


yeh I seen that but thats one problem with one owner... could be a defect in the turbo... do they all do that?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

screw it garret it is than







$150 upgrade will make me sleep better at night lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

only way to find out if its good or not is by trying it out







if its not... a good turbo (Precision or BW) would cost you about 900 to 1300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








btw... new garret turbo sucks


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_only way to find out if its good or not is by trying it out







if its not... a good turbo (Precision or BW) would cost you about 900 to 1300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








btw... new garret turbo sucks 


i'm not made of money unfortunately, thats a lot of money to throw down the drain , plus time and labor that goes into replacing a broken parts. just not worth it to me. I'll give garret a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

thanks








case closed garret it is...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

who is made of money? lol its not throwing it down the drain when you know you are getting quality parts ... get the garret and you will be doing what you just said you dont want to do...


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

John Deere use Rotomaster on their generator motors. And here at work we have yet have one fail.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_who is made of money? lol its not throwing it down the drain when you know you are getting quality parts ... get the garret and you will be doing what you just said you dont want to do...
























what's going on with the new Garrett's haven't read any threads on this, just lots of people using them with great results is all I have found, personally I use Turbonetics!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_
what's going on with the new Garrett's haven't read any threads on this, just lots of people using them with great results is all I have found, personally I use Turbonetics!


I guess to each his own.... ohh well thats part of life you take a risk and see what happens








yeh I haven't herd anything bad about Garret but hey you never know sometimes ish happens and any turbo can go bad..
i'm pretty happy with my decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when throwing 3500 cash at a car it's hard to swipe the damn debit card for parts lol

















_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 3:06 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

did you just get a stg1 kit from kinetic?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_

I guess to each his own.... ohh well thats part of life you take a risk and see what happens








yeh I haven't herd anything bad about Garret but hey you never know sometimes ish happens and any turbo can go bad..
i'm pretty happy with my decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when throwing 3500 cash at a car it's hard to swipe the damn debit card for parts lol
















_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 3:06 PM 4-16-2010_

Garrett has such a large lineup of turbos I am more incline the think people get the wrong turbo for there setup, just a thought! not dissing anyone, I hear ya! I just dumped 7k in upgrades into my Scirocco, it took me weeks if not months to pull the trigger on some of it, like the clutch and the DSS axles, but it was over due, car was built a long time ago and was never set up as a DD, now it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

Hope you got the 360* bearings. PTE comes with them standard


----------



## scragbeard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

im up to 18,000 miles since last h2o and i havent had a single problem with the stage one turbo and they havent even been close to easy miles.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (scragbeard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scragbeard* »_im up to 18,000 miles since last h2o and i havent had a single problem with the stage one turbo and they havent even been close to easy miles.


what turbo? wat ever comes with the kit? 

sorry didnt read your reply properly I see what you said there now lol 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 6:26 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

aight guys thanks for help i'm out


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

rotomaster 50trim .48a/r hotside 35k miles on the turbo, with an oil restricor. no issues yet.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_rotomaster 50trim .48a/r hotside 35k miles on the turbo, with an oil restricor. no issues yet. 


why an oil restrictor? whats the purpose? would you want normal amount of oil in the turbo? sorry i'm a noob


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_

why an oil restrictor? whats the purpose? would you want normal amount of oil in the turbo? sorry i'm a noob









should you experience a significant drop in oil pressure after installing a turbo, using a oil restrictor will fix it, some cars don't have good enough oil pumps for the extra oil and pressure the turbo takes up


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_
should you experience a significant drop in oil pressure after installing a turbo, using a oil restrictor will fix it, some cars don't have good enough oil pumps for the extra oil and pressure the turbo takes up


thanks


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

have a few




























on me


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

Rotomasters SUCK!!!!!!! I have less then 8K miles on my turbo which i got from kinetics about a yr ago. and the seals blew 2 weeks ago. and had to rebuild it.
If anyone is looking at kinetics turbo setups please do yourself a favor and upgrade to a garret. if not you will have problems with that rotomaster.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Autoboost-tech)*

This maybe so, but I will say this. Oil restricters didn't come out until ball bearing turbos came out. If you call a Garrett dealer they will tell you not to run a restricter on a journal bearing turbo. I feel that issues arise when the incorrect drain size and feed line are used. If you have a journal bearing turbo run a -10 drain and a -4 feed and you will be gtg. If it smoke or pushes oil than the seals are toast.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

oil restrictor's topic has been beaten to death and there are always 2 side on the topic... there are 2 restrictor size out there ... 1 is .3x and a .6x the smaller one is for ball bearings ofcourse and the other for journals... after my garret t3t4 57trim on my scirocco, i always used an oil restrictor and with great success
****** dealers will always tell you not to run 1 cus what happens when you blow your seals up? you try to get a warranty from them, if they dont cover it... you will need to get your turbo rebuilt from them or by another company which will cost you money... or say f*** it and just buy a new ****** (that will make ****** more money) but then again will blow smoke after a few thousand miles...








i would give my money to the best company out there that actually try to make the best quality products for their customers


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Hope you got the 360* bearings. PTE comes with them standard 

if he got the garret i doubt it he got that option







lol


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (PjS860ct)*

i have not purchased anything yet, but i'm ready. i think i'm going with precision turbo since it's $100 upgrade over rotomaster. So atleast it's not a rotomaster and and it's a quality turbo it's a $200 upgrade to garret and i just dont have that extra cash since i'm starting out slow i think this would be my best route..









remember also this is a vr in a mk2 shell and it still has to get me to work and grocery store not looking to go nuts here with 300 WHP lol.... 240-280 is more than plenty on the streets










_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 10:34 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*

Ran a rotomaster turbo for 12,000 miles without even a hiccup. Currently running a newer GT3582R (new as of two years ago) and it also runs just fine, although some are saying they suck







. I'll say it again here, product longevity depends largely on the installer, maintenance, tuning, driving habits.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

Ok, I was not aware their was two diffrent sizes. I was also just relaying the info I had on the subject and was in no way trying to be a douche.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: rotomaster turbo (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i have not purchased anything yet, but i'm ready. i think i'm going with precision turbo since it's $100 upgrade over rotomaster. So atleast it's not a rotomaster and and it's a quality turbo it's a $200 upgrade to garret and i just dont have that extra cash since i'm starting out slow i think this would be my best route..









remember also this is a vr in a mk2 shell and it still has to get me to work and grocery store not looking to go nuts here with 300 WHP lol.... 240-280 is more than plenty on the streets









_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 10:34 AM 4-17-2010_

excellent choice if you ask me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

percision 50 trim here from clay at ctsturbo...no restrictor no problems... talk to clay i believe all his kits come with a percision 50 trim base now


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

When I rebuilt my t04b rotomaster I used a garrett turbine/shaft and a garrett rebuild kit. I run no restrictor.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

the old garrets and bb garrets are fine... its the new batch they have coming out that i have a problem with that are journals... 
anyways... bb garrets are old technology... precision's ceramic bb is where is at
plus once you start moving your production plant outside the US to save money and cost... the products quality starts to go down south...


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

20,000 kms on my rotomaster t4 60-1. I run an oil restrictor (the larger .065 size for journal bearings) and absolutely NO issues. 20 psi daily. 


_Modified by joshisapunk at 2:16 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_the old garrets and bb garrets are fine... its the new batch they have coming out that i have a problem with that are journals... 
anyways... bb garrets are old technology... precision's ceramic bb is where is at


precisions BB tech is way older than garrets. it's been around forever.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

even the ceramic ball bearings?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i dont know how alive this thread still is but ive had the rotomaster t3/t4 turbo that kinetics sent with their kit. during the initial install i had an oil clog (my fault, nothing to do with kit/turbo) and it ended up blowing the seals on the turbo, yet 3 years later (all my money has gone to body repair) the thing still holds boost like it did day one. i give it a good bit of hell each week and its NEVER given me an issue. it smokes because of the small oil leak and it recently started whining constantly, yet its still kicking ass.

idc what my friends have suggested, i am definitely getting another rotomaster turbo for my vrt, most likely a t3/t4 super 60.

the kits been on 3 years and seen atleast 50k miles :thumbup:


----------

